
Books Elon Musk Thinks You Should Read - richardreeze
https://www.entrepreneur.com/slideshow/355673
======
okareaman
I hate slideshows. Nope.

~~~
melling
There’s a direct link to the list mentioned:

[https://mostrecommendedbooks.com/elon-musk-
books/](https://mostrecommendedbooks.com/elon-musk-books/)

Bill Gates:

[https://mostrecommendedbooks.com/bill-gates-
books/](https://mostrecommendedbooks.com/bill-gates-books/)

Jeff Bezos:

[https://mostrecommendedbooks.com/jeff-bezos-
books/](https://mostrecommendedbooks.com/jeff-bezos-books/)

